# Colt 6920 or other options?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I know, I know, now is absolutely the worst possible time. Lack of availability and crazy inflated prices, but I have the bug. I really dont think that a ban is going to happen, and Im trying to hold out until the prices come back down to earth. However, if I find something under $1500 in the next few months, I probably will pay the inflated price.

Ive been researching AR-15s and Ive pretty much decided that the Colt 6920 is what I want. However, now is not the time to be picky, and Im thinking about expanding my options. So, what other AR-15s should I put on my list? Or, should I just hold out for the Colt?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a Colt Match Target that I set up for CMP shooting. Free floated the barrel, installed national match sights and a Jewel trigger. Very accurate. Had it for years and was thinking of just swapping out the upper and getting a collapsable stock. Decided not to do it. I removed the weights and left the rifle as is. Looked around a lot and was impressed with the S&W MP15. OR. It had everything I was looking for in a carbine style AR. It really has a nice smooth single stage trigger. Bought it at FFF. $1199.00. I know it's a couple bucks more than it was 6 weeks ago, but what happens next is anybodys guess. Put the EO Tech 512 and Magpul pop up sights on and have been very pleased with the Smith. Had 6 different manufactures with 11 different options that day to choose from including another Colt. I had budgeted to spend up to $2300 on another rifle. Could not justify the difference in prices for the others.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I too have been bitten by the AR bug. I have looked at lots of kits to assemble one or more for myself. It is legal to build as many as you want as long as they are for you and no one else not even your wife or son/daughter/brother. Depending on how much you want to trick it out they run between 900 and 1500 to 2500. You can buy everything premade except the lower. You can buy a CNC lower that only needs the holes drilled in it, but you need to buy the jigs to get the proper placement so the trigger assembly and the locking pins all fit correctly. You can have someone put it into their CNC machine and set it up for you but you have to hit the start button so you are the one actually doing the "WORK". They have a club in CA that actually goes into a machine shop and has lower unit build parties for those doing it themselfs. COOL 
Now all I need is the bucks to get the parts. Fell in love with the 223/5.56 for an all around shooter, zombie, varmint, deer gun(for out of state hunts) and just cheap shooting fun. Cheaper than dirt has bulk ammo still in stock from Nato that works just fine.
I guess I'll just have to paint it some tricked out color other than black so it will be legal.
AGAIN JMTCW
donm


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im sure kits are the way to go, if you have the mechanical aptitude. I do not, and will be looking for a factory model.

The M&P 15 is on my list (seems to get nothing but good reviews).

I just want one for paper and cans, and Im sure that any AR-15 would be sufficient for my needs. But, Im a big proponent of buying the best that I can afford (buy once, cry once).


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't overlook the Sig M400. Got mine on Black Friday. Been waiting for Deer season to end to get out and shoot it.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It took several weeks of calling, walking out of gun shops empty handed, and I had to pass on a few because of price gouging (the worst). But, I brought it home last night, cleaned and lubed this morning, and going to the range here in a few minutes!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Ooooo so pretty


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What did you pay?


Great rifle.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I got it for $1280, a couple hundred over the Walmart price. I had set my max price at $1400, and walked away from a few over $2000. All the ARs seem to be showing up locally, and I expect that I could have saved some cash if I waited a few more weeks. But, I was tired of looking, and you never know.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

weeks, months...years...who knows.


That's a steal. Great buy.



mags?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have owned several over the past 25 years and made money on all I am down to one it is a bushmaster that I really like but seldom shoot. I don't use it to hunt or even target shoot, it is just a fun gun. On the other hand for a defence gun it would be my first choice, just glad I live in the country.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

A Colt in that configuration sub $1500 has always been a good deal... at least in the last few years.

"Value" fluctuates to some extent, but Colt always commands the high end for a factory rifle, thanks to its military affiliations. I'd buy it for that price right now, no questions asked.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulation on the Colt.
I work on bunches of them, you will have decades of service. I have seen some challenges with the 1-7 twist barrels. Barnes Varmint Grenades will only make it about 75yards before they disintegrate and the M193, on some, like to keyhole/destabilize.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice rifle, I have heard that the 6920s were sneaking back on Walmart shelves but that you had to be johnny on the spot to get them.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, with the lack of ammo, Im going to find out if Hornady V-Max 40 gr disintegrate. That is all they had at Bass Pro, and I picked-up two boxes out of desperation. I also found three boxes of Fusion MSR 62gr at Walmart, I dont expect to have any problem with them, but they are expensive for the range. I might even save them to zero my Aimpoint Pro or Eotech (when I finally make a decision).

As far as Pmags, I got raped at $40 each. I had no idea what they normally cost, and Im glad that I only got two.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Rooster said:


> Well, with the lack of ammo, I&#8217;m going to find out if Hornady V-Max 40 gr disintegrate. That is all they had at Bass Pro, and I picked-up two boxes out of desperation. I also found three boxes of Fusion MSR 62gr at Walmart, I don&#8217;t expect to have any problem with them, but they are expensive for the range. I might even save them to zero my Aimpoint Pro or Eotech (when I finally make a decision).
> 
> As far as Pmags, I got raped at $40 each. I had no idea what they normally cost, and I&#8217;m glad that I only got two.


Great Lakes Outdoor Supply has a sale going on till the 9th. They have M&P15s for $999, and Magpul 30s for $30. I was down at the Middlefield store on Saturday and there was a decent number of the rifles and mags. I got there at 0915 and the gun counter was packed to the gills with customers. Don't know how much they have left. The Middlefield branch is the biggest of the Great Lakes Outdoors stores.
http://www.greatlakesoutdoorsupply.com/Flyer1.pdf

P.S. Just for a cost comparison, the M&P15 was on sale a week after Newtown, for $200 less than now. The .45 ACP was $55 for 100 round WWB (I can get it cheaper than that locally).


----------

